# Forum > FPS > Overwatch Exploits|Hacks > Overwatch Chat >  Where can I buy 0#?

## feastless

Except honghu guy. I am really freakin tired of talking with him. He is a reseller. Anyone know the direct seller?

----------


## EvidenceAA

> Except honghu guy. I am really freakin tired of talking with him. He is a reseller. Anyone know the direct seller?


Haha same for me. It's like cancer talking to him. Unfortunately I couldn't find any legit seller as of now, I'll keep you updated if I find one.

----------


## deflag

I have found this website on the Internet -> Overwatch Hack / Sanguo Hack / Overwatch Cheating / Besthack.ga - YouTube

Its cheaper than honghu, and it has 2 aimbots (not the one you are looking for though). Anyone call tell me before I pay if the site is legit? Also, I want to know if there are more websites selling this, to buy the cheapest lol.

----------


## EvidenceAA

> I have found this website on the Internet -> Overwatch Hack / Sanguo Hack / Overwatch Cheating / Besthack.ga - YouTube
> 
> Its cheaper than honghu, and it has 2 aimbots (not the one you are looking for though). Anyone call tell me before I pay if the site is legit?


Have seen this site before but didn't try it out yet. Although 3€ (1 day trial) won't be that much to lose in case of a scam. I think i'll give it a shot tonight

----------


## janfiy

Need to find a reseller that accepts Paypal, sick of using Alipay lol.

----------


## xDipwnuxD

Yo tell me how it goes Evidence, hmu if it's actually good.
Looks like another Chinese hack that requires everything to be changed to Chinese

----------


## qwerty6

Where can I buy this one? Very interested in O#

----------


## alkirbi

外挂价格:550￥/月
HACKValue:83$/month

83$ for one month ? wtf

----------


## Userpass

> 外挂价格:550￥/月
> HACKValue:83$/month
> 
> 83$ for one month ? wtf


550 ¥ =
5.48955 U.S. dollars

It costs 5.5 usd / month.

----------


## Vulteer

> 550 ¥ =
> 5.48955 U.S. dollars
> 
> It costs 5.5 usd / month.


¥ = Chinese Yuan. 550 ¥ equals $83.

----------


## thaiguy50

> 550 ¥ =
> 5.48955 U.S. dollars
> 
> It costs 5.5 usd / month.


yuan not yen lul

----------


## pleaseeatgargle

Ggggggggggg

----------


## qwerty6

> cheatshop.net




Scammer. Do not contact him.

Still looking for a legit O# seller.

----------


## thaiguy50

> Scammer. Do not contact him.
> 
> Still looking for a legit O# seller.


its down, probably forever. Anyone trying to sell it atm is a scammer

----------


## wtfbabe

Send me a pm if you want to get in contact with a reseller. Most of the chinese cheats are very obvious and can cost up to $200 a month. I don't know why you guys want to use them. Also, all the chinese aimbot aim at enemy behind wall including 0#.

----------


## Oldstrong

I'm relatively new to these forums but i can point you in the write direction just hope you speak chinese lol

----------

